# My first fake background



## Dutchy88 (Jan 20, 2013)

I started my background for my ackies today it's in the early stages but its coming together (I think) when it drys ill start carving some crevasses and all that hope it works out lol.


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeh jst winging it at the moment ay haha

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 278573


Carved it out tonite still gotta fix up the middle it's getting there I'm at that point where I'm wondering if its gunna work but ill push through and see wat happens haha

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone think expanda foam will fix that middle up

- - - Updated - - -



SarahScales said:


> Looking good so far!



Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Can't stop thinking about how to fix that middle bit


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 25, 2013)

View attachment 279043

Ready for rendering over the long weekend so far so good so not the best photo can't wait till its done

- - - Updated - - -




- - - Updated - - -

I just only noticed the face on the far right side of the photo sorta freaky

- - - Updated - - -

Got the first coat of render on very happy so far

- - - Updated - - -

Jst hope I can paint it well hahahaha

- - - Updated - - -

It's also gray not brown its jst the light


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 29, 2013)

Last coat of render done ready for paint if I have learnt one lesson it's defently make it a bit more even it looks good but there's no real even runs along the whole face of it so it takes away from the realism a little bit still stoked for first one but


----------



## jimbo_jones (Jan 29, 2013)

na it looks really good wana come finish mine?


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha see how mine finish up first before I wreck anyone else's haha

- - - Updated - - -




Finished background I tried to make more of a bush theme rather than desert but that sort of got lost along the painting haha never the less I'm still stoked for my first one hopefully some lucky ackie will be to


----------



## Gruni (Feb 1, 2013)

That looks awesome Dutchy, great job. I hope Kath gets ours to look that good. 8)


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 1, 2013)

Tar mate just gotta finish building the enclosure and find an ackie be sure to let me know when ya finish yours so I can have a geeze


----------



## Gruni (Feb 1, 2013)

Trust me as soon as possible there will be an initial pic of the painting and then a final few when it is all setup and Skittles is in residence.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi five Dutchy. Great job - see what a little guidance and confidence can do ! 

Proud of ya man !


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks mum


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 13, 2013)

Almost finished jst gotta do the rest of the lighting,paint the support and put the glass in and obviously decorate and all that pretty happy wit it for first one


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2013)

If I'd seen the support before I would have suggested moving it back a few inches - stick some foam on it and render it and you've got a 'rock pillar' for support !


----------



## BD1B2G (Feb 17, 2013)

i love the background, great work !


----------



## Skippii (Feb 17, 2013)

Came out so well, Dutchy! Very impressed


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

What type of material did you use


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 17, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> If I'd seen the support before I would have suggested moving it back a few inches - stick some foam on it and render it and you've got a 'rock pillar' for support !



Lucky it's not secured in yet your the best mum didn't even think of that


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 17, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> What type of material did you use



Melamimine for enclousure and foam and render for back ground


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 17, 2013)

Dutchy88 said:


> Lucky it's not secured in yet your the best mum didn't even think of that



Lol, up there for thinking!


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 17, 2013)

Got two of the lights in the sarvo jst to see wat the background looks like wit them on gettin excited


----------



## Gruni (Feb 18, 2013)

So excited that you're forgetting your English skills... :lol:


----------



## Gruni (Feb 18, 2013)

You seem to have been working in a gravity free or at least reduced environment. Your tools and stuff are sticking to the ceiling. :lol:

It's looking good and shouldn't take much longer to be done at this rate.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 18, 2013)

Haha yeh couldn't work the photos thanks for the fix mum yeh thanks gruni haha


----------



## Gruni (Feb 18, 2013)

Careful Dutchy, you'll get infracted for bypassing the filter if you keep that up. 

:lol: Couldn't help myself before, overtired from the weekend and it just jumped out at me a bit. Were you doing the pics from your phone? I put mine in Photobucket so that I don't use up the limited space I have in my account.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 18, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Careful Dutchy, you'll get infracted for bypassing the filter if you keep that up.



LOL, no he won't - mum fixed it !


----------



## Gruni (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh Jax... we were both just teasing did it really need the net nanny touch? Let the kids paly a bit, mum, we were playing nice... honest we were.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mmmuumm gruni is picking on me haha


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wats photo bucket gruni


----------



## Gruni (Feb 18, 2013)

Photobucket.com and Flickr.com are both photo hosting sites. You register and you can upload heaps of photos for no membership cost that you can then paste into threads etc. I'll snd you a PM for you to have a look. You can rotate and edit your pics on them although I use a resizer so the pics are 800x600 and the files are smaller and upload quicker.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tar mate


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 18, 2013)

Are you two forgetting I'm not the only mod on this site ?? 
Bypassing the filter can get you an official warning ! 

Behave yourselves or the magic wand turns into a Mod stick ! 

When you boys have stopped your antics there's a thread that needs to get back on track


----------



## Gruni (Feb 19, 2013)

Gee the fishing was good last night Dutchy... :lol:

And the help with photo hosting is on track isn't it?

What are you doing plants and substrate wise Dutchy?


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2013)

you want to be careful with night fishing. unless you have your eyes wide open you could get more than you bargained for.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice mum to make the support look like the background couldn't be happier with it looks so much better than just the white upright, also can you fix my pic


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2013)

Kids 

and I fixed your spelling too !


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Gee the fishing was good last night Dutchy... :lol:
> 
> And the help with photo hosting is on track isn't it?
> 
> What are you doing plants and substrate wise Dutchy?



Wish I was fishing but someone's gotta defend the country  what were fishin for Ozzie salmon? I got photo bucket set up but can't figure out how to get the pics on here. These are the plants I'm using gunna stick two grasses in the background and the other wattle thing behind a log or something and substrate sand and soil maybe some bricky sand for the clay factor coz ackie dig burrows and that


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2013)

He was fishing for fairy godmothers bites I suspect ! 
With photo bucket, select the image you want, then on the right hand side you'll see a bunch of links and codes, click the code alongside 'image' and it will automatically copy the code, then you simply 'paste' the link into your post. 
That's how I did half of Gruni's pics after he reorganised his folders


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 19, 2013)

just testing photobucket to see if it works mum


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yyeehhh killin it mum killin it look at the size of that pic stoked photobuckets the bomb good call gruni


----------



## Gruni (Feb 19, 2013)

Just don't rename the album you put it in or otherwise move the pic within your library as it will corrupt the link to the thread and the pics won't show. That's what happened to mine and because they had been up for more than a few days I couldn't edit the posts anymore.

Oh and I'd say I got a good bite from a Mod Cod on that tasty litte lure... :lol:

Oh and the upright looks a world better like that Dutchy.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2013)

Onya Dutchy, it does look better if i do say so myself  
and be careful catching mod cod Gruni, I believe they can have a sting in their tail, and leave a bitter aftertaste if not handled correctly.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds more like a catfish or maybe a stingray Jax... lucky you have a sense of humour then isn't it?


----------



## Barrett (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome job so far. I'm in the process of making a fake wall for my woma's enclosure. Hope it turns out as nice as yours has


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Barrett said:


> Awesome job so far. I'm in the process of making a fake wall for my woma's enclosure. Hope it turns out as nice as yours has



No reason y you can't mate it wasn't as hard as what i tought plus mum is always there to help ya when ya get stuck


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 20, 2013)

LED's in sorry for the poor pics


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 20, 2013)

Once you get the rest of the 'furniture' in there that is going to look somewhere between 'awesome' and 'amazing'


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hopefully mum I'm not to sure about furniture I want to keep it fairly simple as retes stack up the hot end maybe some sort of hollow log thing in the middle hide and water up the other end and a few plants stuck to the background anymore suggestions


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 21, 2013)

Substrate, A few plants, log/branch, water and house is all the furniture they require and that is all I was referring to  I wasn't inferring that you should deck it out wall to wall


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Got my grasses in the background I think they look awersome just gotta wait for pay day to order my thermostat and glass and build a retes stack goin bush walking today to find a good log


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Couldn't resist a few with the lights in haha


----------



## Dutchy88 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just getting my bearngs for what to work on this weekend never going to be on at night but I couldn't help myself to see the LED on hahaha


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow that looks fantastic!  Good job.


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 26, 2013)

just wondering what are the dimensions of the tank


----------



## Gruni (Feb 26, 2013)

I often have mine on at night, never seems to bother Skittles. Also looks good on a gloomy day when all the lights are on like we had last weekend.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 4, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> just wondering what are the dimensions of the tank


Sorry Havant been on here for a while its a 1700x600x600


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 4, 2013)

Got all the cable covers on today to tidy and hide all the cords and probes super close to finishing jst want to get it done haha


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 4, 2013)

Coming along nicely


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks mum I guess it's turned from a background thread to whole enclosure thread haha


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 4, 2013)

No problem  DIY tends to snowball like that !


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking good mate !


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 9, 2013)

Almost done just waiting on glass put the support in and finish my retes stack and then its trying to find an ackie before burmination kicks in


----------



## gemgem (Mar 9, 2013)

looks good buddy, im looking to do something similar with the plants coming out of the rocks aswell


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome - you've got to be happy with that Dutchy


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 9, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Awesome - you've got to be happy with that Dutchy


I'm super stoked wit it mum for my first ever build I'm sorta scared that my next one won't live up to my expectations haha


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 9, 2013)

Each one you do improves !


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 10, 2013)

Knocked together a retes stack today using dowl to connect the sections keeping it stable but also allowing for easy access and cleaning just gotta seal the spacers came out alright


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 10, 2013)

dab some random paint on the 'spacers' before you seal them, (all the way around them, you know they will get turned to the unpainted side if you dont) just dab the same colours you have on the rock wall, it will just blend the whole thing together a little better.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 10, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> dab some random paint on the 'spacers' before you seal them, (all the way around them, you know they will get turned to the unpainted side if you dont) just dab the same colours you have on the rock wall, it will just blend the whole thing together a little better.


Ok thanks mum will do


----------



## justin91 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dutchy88 said:


> Got all the cable covers on today to tidy and hide all the cords and probes super close to finishing jst want to get it done haha



So.. I was just curious. These light fittings, where and how much did you get these? They look like they would be perfect for my basking spot for my bearded dragon. Do they come already wired up? 

Sorry about the all the questions, just didn't know about these.. Wish I did though lol.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hurry up glass


----------



## JoshMack96 (Mar 22, 2013)

great work buddy


----------

